# Whimsey Jug



## KentOhio (Jun 10, 2008)

This is a jug on display at my county historical society. It's actually a one gallon. I just thought it was funny, someone got a little too stamp-happy. Definitely a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe it was a test or pratice jug at a pottery factory.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 16, 2008)

*Love it maybe those are the #'s rick is looking for in his never ending post looking for a number. *
*I love that kind of stuff, whimsey that is! Thanks for posting, as it put a great big smile on my face tonight and i needed one right about now!*
*thanks again []*


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A WHISKEY JUG AND THE PERSON DRANK ALL THE CONTENTS AND STARTED STAMPING![&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2008)

The stamps could be to indicate the amount left as it was drank.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 17, 2008)

Or maybe the maker had a young kid tugging at his leg wanting to stamp and finally he or she finally said, "ok darling this jug is for you to do."


----------

